# Cambridge Autogleam: Porsche 993 turbo Correction Detail inc Video



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Hello. My name is Nathan Willits and I run Cambridge Autogleam. Since I was last a supporter on Detailing World I've got married and moved to Leigh-on-sea (nr Southend) in Essex.

I still work on a mobile basis and regularly work around Cambridgeshire, Buckinghamshire, Kent, Surrey, East Sussex etc and on a rare occasion I get a nice local job actually in Essex :driver:

I also have use of indoor premises in Cambridge and Tring and I'm looking for a suitable space in Leigh on Sea so if you don't have your own garage you can drop you car at one of these locations.

You can keep up with my work on various social media sites. A follow or a like would be appreciated. There are also over 290 cars in my online portfolio now so have a browse and see what I've been up too in the years since I was last on Detailing World.

Website:  Latest Video:  Previous Writeup: 

  
and now on instgram.​*
Afternoon. For some reason I decided to start on my massive back log of work to write up from the most recent first...

This was completed last week. Must say a massive thanks to the customer and his family. I stayed with them for 2 nights while I completed this and the hospitality, working environment, food, company etc couldn't have been better. The sun was out and it was a lovely car. In fact the only thing stopping this being the perfect job ended up being the paint!

The owner bought the car in 2003 with 30k miles and then covered 40k miles over the following 11 years including all weather driving and track days etc. Mechanically the car wanted for nothing but it was starting to look a little tired so in January it was booked for a full respray and got new callipers, windows, rubbers, lights, spoiler insert, rear bumper, arch liners, heat shields etc etc. All that was left was a 'quick' detail.

You would have thought that fresh paint would be nice and easy to correct.... I also thought this!

I had good intentions of lots of photos and a more in depth video but that quickly went out the window when in the first day I only got 3 panels corrected

The paint didn't look TOO bad after a wash and then a panel wipe with an IPA mix. Just the usual DA sanding marks and rubbing lines but on the whole it was an excellent respray.


































Unfortunately this is where the photos stopped as it took about 3 hours to correct each panel. The paint was so hard that menzerna FG400 or 3m Fast Cut Plus XL on either a wool or hard cutting pad barely made any impact. 2-4 hits of this were needed per section followed by 1-2 hits of Menz 106FA to refine were needed. Extremely frustrating and I've never experienced paint quite that hard before but after 32 hours (most of that polishing and working 9am-10pm on day 1, 8am - 11pm on day 2, 7am - 8am on day 3 and returning after another job to finish 3pm-6pm) it finally looked as a freshly painted car should.

All the wheels were removed, deep cleaned in and out with Auto Finesse Iron Out, clayed and machine polished, then IPA wiped and protected with Gtechniq C5. Callipers were also protected with the C5.

The paint was protected with Wolfs Bodyguard sealant

Again sorry for the lack of in depth photos.


















































































































































































There is also a quick walk around video. Change to 1080p for the best viewing.






Thank you for looking.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

That is stunning!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

sweeeet


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

One of my all time favorite cars, lovely job.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks stunning, great work.


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Nice collectors piece, a credit to the detailing.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

That colour is stunning.


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Sounds like the job from hell.... I never did like that colour, bit a very serious but of hardware nonetheless.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

picture this. A warm sunny day a nice chilled bottle of wine or what ever drink works for you. Sat under the shade of an old tree and the car on one of the motorised plinths so I could sit and watch it go around and watch the sun reflect off all the beautiful curves convex lines and reflections ,just chilling perfect....................... 


















THEN IT POURS DOWN AND IT ALL GOES **** UP

stunning results mate


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

markcoznottz said:


> Sounds like the job from hell.... I never did like that colour, bit a very serious but of hardware nonetheless.


Not quite from hell... it did come up nice in the end... just was much harder than I was expecting.

I loved the colour. Lovely lovely car. Shame they are worth so much now and I will never own one.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

zippo said:


> picture this. A warm sunny day a nice chilled bottle of wine or what ever drink works for you. Sat under the shade of an old tree and the car on one of the motorised plinths so I could sit and watch it go around and watch the sun reflect off all the beautiful curves convex lines and reflections ,just chilling perfect.......................
> 
> THEN IT POURS DOWN AND IT ALL GOES **** UP
> 
> stunning results mate


Haha this made me laugh. I'd do exactly the same... but when it rains thats when you get to see the water streaming off and beading... so i'd grab an umbrella and watch that too like the nerd that I am lol


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

What a gorgeous colour, the car looks better than new great work, sounds like it was an ordeal


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Stunning work yet again.


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Not quite from hell... it did come up nice in the end... just was much harder than I was expecting.
> 
> I loved the colour. Lovely lovely car. Shame they are worth so much now and I will never own one.


The 996 turbo will give you everything that the 993 will, apart from the silly price tag....


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

markcoznottz said:


> The 996 turbo will give you everything that the 993 will, apart from the silly price tag....


No doubt. No where near as cool though


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie:
Awesome result. :thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Great work on a legendary car....


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Asolutley stunning.
I hope the owner gave you a go of his wife and daughters for all the effort you put in.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

woodym3 said:


> Asolutley stunning.
> I hope the owner gave you a go of his wife and daughters for all the effort you put in.


Err... that would be a bit odd. He made me a curry instead.


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow amazing machine


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Err... that would be a bit odd. He made me a curry instead.


Ah well, better than nothing.
Top detail.


----------

